# Spirit of Cuba Churchill Habano Cigar Review - great cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

From what i have heard i thought this stick was going to be a dog but i was so wrong.Nice smooth dark wrapper with a lovely aroma,lots of flavour a...

Read the full review here: Spirit of Cuba Churchill Habano Cigar Review - great cigar


----------

